# Stream to PC/Mac/Linux



## rurbaniak (Sep 17, 2014)

Chrome now has the ability to run Android apps, this could open the possibility of taking the Android Tivo stream app, once released, and porting it to the Chrome environment, meaning, stream to pc!!

http://www.omgchrome.com/run-android-apps-on-windows-mac-linux-archon/


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

The Android TV box announced last summer could also make streaming away from home on TV a reality


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Does this work yet? Does anyone know if Tivo has any plans to build software for Windows? Kind of stinks not being able to watch on my laptop/tablet and having to use a Sling on top.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably not. The app specifically excludes x86 devices. I tried it in BlueStacks and it says "streaming is not supported on this device."


----------



## quikah (Dec 16, 2006)

I wasn't able to login with the chrome method, gives a network error. Might need some tweaking.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

hytekjosh said:


> Kind of stinks not being able to watch on my laptop/tablet and having to use a Sling on top.


On the Premiere, can I use the component output to the Slingbox 350 while simultaneously using the HDMI output to my home theater receiver?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Haven't tried with a Slingbox specifically but a while back I was using a video distribution system that used component video and it had some issues. If the TiVo was connected to a TV via HDMI, and the TV was turned on, and the station/show being played was protected and required HDCP then it would blank the component output with a message about it not being available because of copyright restrictions. We didn't run into it very often though so it wasn't a big deal. But if you're on a cable system, like TW, that protects every channel then it might be more of an issue.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmm...what I really want to do is watch recorded shows from my TiVo on my laptop while I am doing something else on my TV (like playing a video game). So the TiVo is connected to the receiver via HDMI, but the TiVo isn't the currently selected HDMI input on the TV. So I would suspect that the TiVo would consider that it's effectively NOT connected via HDMI at the time...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think it depends on the TV, but if your TV causes an issue there are cheap HDMI switch boxes that will sever the HDCP connection so that should work.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone hear anything from Tivo about a web browser based site or windows app that will allow a user to view tivo streams? I am not an IPAD guy so its annoying that I can't take advantage on my Windows tablet/pc.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

rurbaniak said:


> Chrome now has the ability to run Android apps, this could open the possibility of taking the Android Tivo stream app, once released, and porting it to the Chrome environment, meaning, stream to pc!!


I haven't seen the TiVo app on the list of things that have been successfully run. I also believe it mean Chrome OS, and not just Chrome browser.

But there may be another way. AndroidScreencast !. You would still need an Android device (possibly a phone). Perhaps it may work with an inexpensive android tablet. You would also need a Roamio or a Premier with Stream. Has anyone investigated this option?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

hytekjosh said:


> Anyone hear anything from Tivo about a web browser based site or windows app that will allow a user to view tivo streams? I am not an IPAD guy so its annoying that I can't take advantage on my Windows tablet/pc.


They mentioned in a press release that they are showing options for Roku and Chromecast at CES this year. They also mention some sort of web portal that their MSO partners can use to stream video to a browser, but didn't specifically mention if that would be available for retail units.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> They mentioned in a press release that they are showing options for Roku and Chromecast at CES this year. They also mention some sort of web portal that their MSO partners can use to stream video to a browser, but didn't specifically mention if that would be available for retail units.


I don't think any of those options will allow me to view on my PC/tablet though, right?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The portal thing would, but as of right now we have no indication of whether or not they're planning to release it for retail units or if it's only intended for their MSO partners.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> The portal thing would, but as of right now we have no indication of whether or not they're planning to release it for retail units or if it's only intended for their MSO partners.


I beta tested the portal when I was with a MSO last year and it was streaming of specific content providers, not streaming of the Tivo itself. They could have changed the plans though..


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

hytekjosh said:


> I don't think any of those options will allow me to view on my PC/tablet though, right?


I think if you buy this $16 software it says:
How to transfer your shows to your PC or Mac

But I believe this is only videos that are not copy protected, and it is slow because you must transfer the entire file first.

It used to be free, but I didn't like it because I didn't have enough room on my hard disk and it was very slow. I'm assuming that the paid software now does the same thing.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

Pacomartin said:


> I think if you buy this $16 software it says:
> How to transfer your shows to your PC or Mac
> 
> But I believe this is only videos that are not copy protected, and it is slow because you must transfer the entire file first.
> ...


Thanks but I already have that software and I want to stream out-of-home on my PC as a slingbox replacement, not download.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

hytekjosh said:


> I beta tested the portal when I was with a MSO last year and it was streaming of specific content providers, not streaming of the Tivo itself. They could have changed the plans though..


Oh. ok. The press release wasn't clear on that. It sounded like you could stream recordings from the TiVo itself.

The Stream hardware uses HLS for streaming, which is supported by the Flash plug-in, so TiVo could pretty easily add PC based streaming using Flash if they wanted to. Especially now that they use Haxe for the UI, which allows direct compile to Flash and HTML5.


----------

